# Long 460 power steering



## KeithBarrier

I inherited my grandfathers Long 460 and it I believe it needs fluid for the power steering. Do I add that directly to the resavoir at the front of the engine? The lift is working find, but the power steering takes several turns to move the wheels.

Thanks for any info.

Keith


----------



## KeithBarrier

I decided to give this a try and it worked. So, if you have the same question, there is your answer!


----------

